# improving blood flow



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Been thinking about what the acupuncturist said and how I could improve blood flow

any ideas?

Dawn


----------



## Cyann (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi Dawn,

I had acupuncture and IVF and my acupuncture said to keep my feet and tummy warm. So ia always have some socks and a sleevels jumper to hand to throw over things. But that was all she said really. I'm going to stock up on some pg books today so if I read anything helpful I'll let you know.

Cyann


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Dawn, 

I've been told taking baby aspirin every day helps with blood flow. 

Also I'm on pentoxyfiline to improve blood flow around the uterus - but this has been prescribed by Institute Marques in Barcelona, not sure if GPs over here will prescribe it. (I had a Doppler scan which showed that my blood flow was not ideal.)

Debs
  x


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Dear DAwn,  I have already mentioned these things elsewhere so hope you not tired if I repeat.  Finally have a chance to catch up today so taking advantage as never know how tomorrow will be!!! 

Even though I never really showed a bad doppler or blood flow ( except a one time visit with a IVF DR that I did not like or trust really)  but my DR in AThens said that she basically would put anyone over about 42 on anticoagulants ( Lovenox/clexane/ pentoxyfiline) for blood flow just in case.  Basically she said that it is equal to about 3 baby aspirin in strength but of course without the danger of that much aspirin.

The acupuncture and viagra also have been shown to help with blood flow.  I think there are some various herbs and such some people believe are helpful but if you go that route you have to  be careful as some can also be dangerous in pregnancy. 
I was having lining problems but it seems you can have a thin lining and good b flow and vice versa. 
Good Luck Dawn

Bonnie


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi there
Sounds liek oyu've had great suggestions already - do check with your consultant though before takign anything - incl aspirin - just to be safe. I've been having osteopathy to help with blood flow and i think it's helped alot
Good luck
fx


----------



## Cyann (Oct 10, 2004)

Anyone else heard about co-enzyme Q10 improving blood flow. Been taking this on and off but just abour remember to take my pregnacare and pessaries let alone another capsule of stuff!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I've had viagra and progynova for blood flow. I take co-enzyme 10 for it but unfortunately I think I have had my endo lining damaged from ERPC and D&C's and have adhesions
L x


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi JJ1,  I started having problems with my lining too after last D and C.  You may want to look into the yahoo groups for Asherman's SYndrome.  Very informative.  ( AS is a result of interventions in the uterus such as D and C and not a lot of DRs are aware of this problem so if you think you have this you would be wise to do some research on it, IMO.)  There are also some experts mentioned that the members reccommend.. many in USA but also in Germany.  There may be a UK subgroup.
Good luck.

Bonnie


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Bonnie

I also I am worried about my lining from D&C i am a member of the ashermans community but did not get diagnosed that via a c list doctor here.  I just wanted to ask did you have many d&c's ore erpc, and how did you resolve your lining.  thanks Bowx


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Fortunately i think if i did in fact have asherman's then it was mild.  I previously suffered infertility from polyps and have had many hysterscopies over the years but then the last time just has a d and c to remove the area with thickening in the wall.  What a mistake... never again.  I have a thin lining for 7 months after that and really was not much to do but wait.  Finally losing patience with that  started acupuncture, viagra and was on clexane, and trental plus lots of vits, minerals.. tried to eat protein more.  Will never know if these things helped or if it was just long enough wait that it fixed itself.  
However for anyone with adhesions and worse cases of Asherman's you really need to see someone that is expert about this.  I read so many stories on that group that would break your heart... but many managed to overcome the AS and have children.  I just received a notice form the group that their will be a NYTimes article out soon about AS.  One of the biggest problems is lack of awareness even amongst medicl profession.  In USA it seems almost routine to do a D and C after a m/c.  As I recall reading doing a D and C soon after birth is particularly bad but is often done to remove leftover bits..... good to be informed better about the later risks to your fertility.

Good luck.

Bonnie


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks Bonnie, and good luck with you pregnancyx


----------



## HEM (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi

I had accupunture with my FET and it seem to work well.

I will send you some info I have on it

Helen xxx


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

i had acupuncture today which was pretty interesting, not undergoing FET at the present, but I am sure what I had was good for blood flow, I had a few needles around my stomach and then a small electrical current was fed to it.  This is a fertility acupuncterist, so it would be good to find one of those.


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi
I had a doppler at Create in London and how poor blood flow to my uterus..I take aspirin and Coenzyme Q10 and more recently have been prescribed pentofixxilline by IM in BCN.  I also try to have acupuncture
I have just had another failed tx but about to start again..I believe that they are not allowed to prescribe viagra in Spain..my theory is that maybe a bit of walking before and after tx may help blood flow and therefore implantation
My first attempt I stayed in bed for 2 weeks which may have been a bad idea on retrospect
I also have a blood clotting disorder where my blood doesnt clot (factor XII) but noone seems to think that is relevant..I hope not
Nik


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

HI
Just so you realize that Pentoxifyline ( usually sold as Trental) with is very good for blood flow is because it is an anticoagulant.  If you have a blood clotting disorder I really hope they are sure you should be taking this... double check with your clinic... As with anyone, if you start to have bleeding then you may have to stop it..  
You do not need to stay in bed for 2 wks by any means.  BUt implantation is suppose to be most likely day1 and 2 after transfer so best to not lift an take it easy on those days.  

Good luck to you for tx,
b123


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi b123
thanks for your reply..The clinic knows about my blood disorder and still seem sure its ok for me to take it..like you Im sure I would take/do anything for this to work!!!
Its an interesting theory an my periods certainly seem to have been heavier and "fresher"! since I started it so it must be doing something!
How are things going for you?


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

good actually.  much better then before and starting to be excited about the twins, names, etc. 
positive vibes for you next tx!!

Bonnie


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

how wonderful for you..where did you have your treatment?
I think I will be going again for frostie next week to Spain but it all depends on whether it suirvives the thaw..when I had it done here all 4 were lost in the thaw so Im very worried


----------

